# Interessieren Sie sich für Programmierung?



## Administrator (3. April 2007)

*Interessieren Sie sich für Programmierung?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## DaEngineer (3. April 2007)

*AW: Interessieren Sie sich für Programmierung?*

Wir wärs mal mit ner Umfrage, ob man sich für's Mappen interessiert? 
Da wären die Ergebnisse wahrscheinlich eindeutiger


----------



## SoSchautsAus (5. April 2007)

*AW: Interessieren Sie sich für Programmierung?*

Frage an die anwesenden Haarspalter: _Programmiere_ oder _konfiguriere_ ich meinen Wecker und meinen Videorecorder? Sollte letzteres der Fall sein lautet meine Antwort: 

[X] interessiert mich überhaupt nicht

SSA


----------



## Sinan2792 (9. April 2007)

*AW: Interessieren Sie sich für Programmierung?*

Und wie! Ich war letztns in einem Kurs für die Programmiersprache Visual Basic und mach seitdem nichts anderes mehr. Ich verzichte sogar aufs Spielen!!!


----------



## FossilZ (9. April 2007)

*AW: Interessieren Sie sich für Programmierung?*



			
				Sinan2792 am 09.04.2007 18:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie! Ich war letztns in einem Kurs für die Programmiersprache Visual Basic und mach seitdem nichts anderes mehr. Ich verzichte sogar aufs Spielen!!!


vor 2 Jahren waren mal Java, Visual Basic und wenn man es so nehmen will html inkl javascript und php aktuell. Inzwischen würde ich vllt nur noch html einigermaßen hinbekommen


----------



## Frischmilch (14. April 2007)

*AW: Interessieren Sie sich für Programmierung?*



			
				FossilZ am 09.04.2007 18:45 schrieb:
			
		

> vor 2 Jahren waren mal Java, Visual Basic und wenn man es so nehmen will html inkl javascript und php aktuell. Inzwischen würde ich vllt nur noch html einigermaßen hinbekommen



[klugscheiss]
Weil man Html auch so schön programmieren kann....mindestens genauso so toll wie TeX?!
Merke: Html ist eine Formatierungssprache und hat mit programmieren so viel zu tun, wie ... ein Buch schreiben.
[/klugscheiss]


----------

